# "STOP!!!!!" .... Social Anxiety suddently GONE



## Thief13x (May 4, 2005)

wow... just, wow... that the only way I can describe the past few days. If I didnt know any better I would say that sombody drugged my drink because I have been more outgoing and laughed and joked with more people and been myself 100% more than I have for a very long time. At this time SA is GONE, thanks to 1 webpage that I accidently stumbled upon.

Please read this and try it, I am just absolutly stunned how fast (within less than 24 hours) it turned, my anxiety, around.

http://www.webdesignsw.com/benzos/Thoug ... opping.htm

I'm getting a stopsign tattooed on my wrist under my watch I think :banana

let me know what you guys think, I wasn't going to post this triumph because i was afraid I would jinx myself but I am absolutly confident that this is my way OUT.

I would highly suggest reading all the details, but to summarize, this self-help method basically has you listen to yourself for negative thoughts and feelings, and as SOON as they start, say to yourself "STOP!!!!" and picture a stopsign (helps with mental reflexes) and stop thinking about it. I find for me, it is important that i IMMEDATLY catch it. The whole article is great, and goes into alot more detail, but I kid you not my life is rapidly changing. GOOD LUCK!

Tim


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

why


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

the


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Its a mixture of NLP, biofeedback and the cognitive part of CBT, so is a bit cheeky of the author to claim he invented it 

But yeah looks like a nice way to help - glad it works for you Thief13x!!

Ross


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

fuk havent i used this yet. I guess ill give it a shot seeming as it seems like an effective method


----------



## will666 (Mar 27, 2007)

its just not so easy


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This is one of Lucinda Bassets suggestion also. Probably not original.


----------



## Thief13x (May 4, 2005)

It originated from the greeks, notice that he also says it's used by therapists, so I don't know where it originated and honstly, I don't care and will666, I'm not sure whether you read the webpage but the method includes not only keeping negative thoughts from reaching your conscious, but also doubtful thoughts about the method itself which you WILL encounter. I find it incredible how much better I feel, and it only gets easier. You really have to stop the thought before you even begin to process it, I don't usually notice negative thoughts in the form of self-talk, but rather gut feelings that instantly sweep over my soul, I just have to cut them off immediatly, sometimes 3 or 4 thoughts in less than 10 seconds, atleast when I started. I hardly have any negative thoughts now and in social situations I am elated to feel free 

It really is worth trying, give the article a read and try it for 24 hours. I felt better after about 2 hours of not processing a single negative thought in years. I never realised how many negative thoughts I was processing, it's incredible.


----------

